# Combining Cable TV and Digital OTA on one feed.



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

I am helping a neighbor with a HD set top box, he currently has basic analog cable and one feed running to his television. It's a very large steel framed home and running a second feed for the OTA will prove to be a difficult task to say the least.

Is it possible to combine the OTA antenna with his existing cable?


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

No, the Channels are in the same frequency range not a good idea!!!


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

rcbridge said:


> No, the Channels are in the same frequency range not a good idea!!!


Thanks!


----------

